
Physicists discover “anti-gravity” in bizarre buoyancy experiment - dr_dshiv
https://www.inverse.com/science/physicists-discover-antigravity/
======
raxxorrax
It is fascinating how we see black holes behaving like water drops, even the
sound NASA transposed from a collision, sending out gravity ripples like ocean
waves. Sure it is a visualization technique but still funny that buoyancy is
now another helper to explain phenomena.

------
ngvrnd
It's more like anti-buoyancy. They put anti-gravity in scare quotes at least.

